# iCare Stabilized Wood Sleeves by Asmodus



## Aneego (3/3/17)

Hi Vendors,

Would just like to find out if any of you will be stocking the iCare Stabilized Wood Sleeves by Asmodus?

Regards,

Anees


----------



## BumbleBee (3/3/17)

Stabilized wood sleeves for the iCare? Really 

Well, may not be HE but I do have silicone sleeves for the iCare

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/3/17)

Wow, I can't believe this actually exists 

http://www.asmodus.com/product-p/asmodus-icare-stab-wood-sleeve.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (3/3/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Wow, I can't believe this actually exists
> 
> http://www.asmodus.com/product-p/asmodus-icare-stab-wood-sleeve.htm


And they're a lot more expensive than the I-Care itself!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Aneego (3/3/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Wow, I can't believe this actually exists
> 
> http://www.asmodus.com/product-p/asmodus-icare-stab-wood-sleeve.htm



I so badly want! Bring them in man


----------



## Aneego (3/3/17)

Stosta said:


> And they're a lot more expensive than the I-Care itself!


I know hey, but it will make an iCare look so much more unique and High End.

Do you think any of the Vendors in SA will stock them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/3/17)

Aneego said:


> I so badly want! Bring them in man


They do look really cool, but I won't be getting any of these any time soon. Maybe @Sir Vape or @KieranD ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (3/3/17)

Aneego said:


> I know hey, but it will make an iCare look so much more unique and High End.
> 
> Do you think any of the Vendors in SA will stock them?


Maybe the Sirs... They tend to bring in a lot of Asmodus stuff?


----------



## boxerulez (3/3/17)

Aneego said:


> I so badly want! Bring them in man


That is how you recycle your blank offcuts.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/3/17)

The icare is such a crappy device why would one even buy a icare in the first place.

Buying a sleeve doesnt make it any more cooler or better it just makes a "crap device" a "expensive crap device"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/3/17)

I also dislike that its a kak mod @Aneego 

Twisp kicks it in the balls and then some...


----------



## boxerulez (3/3/17)

I used an icare mini for 6 weeks recently and its much better than a twisp imho. Crisp clear flavour... and much cheaper than a clearo...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> I used an icare mini for 6 weeks recently and its much better than a twisp imho. Crisp clear flavour... and much cheaper than a clearo...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Did you use the same juice on both ?


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> I used an icare mini for 6 weeks recently and its much better than a twisp imho. Crisp clear flavour... and much cheaper than a clearo...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Also its much cheaper untill you stick a stab wood sleeve over it


----------



## boxerulez (3/3/17)

Yes as a matter of fact i used 50/50 twisp polar mint 18mg and in the icare its much better than in my clearo... i pulled out a new coil for the clearo to compare side by side.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## boxerulez (3/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Also its much cheaper untill you stick a stab wood sleeve over it


True

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Yes as a matter of fact i used 50/50 twisp polar mint 18mg and in the icare its much better than in my clearo... i pulled out a new coil for the clearo to compare side by side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Honestly i have never tried the icare but just the plastic bits and bobs throws me off this device.
And ive never had a reason to buy one with all the other great box mods and pen styles at our disposal.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> The icare is such a crappy device why would one even buy a icare in the first place.
> 
> Buying a sleeve doesnt make it any more cooler or better it just makes a "crap device" a "expensive crap device"


That little iCare is quite a nice little gadget. It's not something I'd use on a daily basis and certainly not as an only device, but it does perform admirably and they have converted quite a few smokers around here. Our shop demo unit works quite hard, it hasn't skipped a beat and still looks brand new. Hats off to eleaf for that one.


----------



## Christos (4/3/17)

@Clouds4Days, I don't approve of mod bashing even if it's a twist.

Point being the mod has a purpose even if you are beyond the purpose of said mod.

Look around the forum and you will see reo bashing etc. 
No need to run a mod down if you never tried it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/17)

Christos said:


> @Clouds4Days, I don't approve of mod bashing even if it's a twist.
> 
> Point being the mod has a purpose even if you are beyond the purpose of said mod.
> 
> ...



This is purely my opinion. The same way i think Alfa Romeos are crap and a chrysler 300c is a Bentley wanna be. I havent tried these cars but i dont feel i need to, these are my opinions on them based on reviews watched and read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/17)

i also have a few friends @Christos that dont like mech squonkers cause they have a perception its for toppies  and they tell me straight, but that's fine with me if they dont like it cause i love them. 

Everyone has a opinion and choice. And if the icare is working for someone then good on them. But its not gonna change my views and opinions on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (4/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> This is purely my opinion. The same way i think Alfa Romeos are crap and a chrysler 300c is a Bentley wanna be. I havent tried these cars but i dont feel i need to, these are my opinions on them based on reviews watched and read.


You can tell me when that when you have driven a 300c for a week.


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/17)

Christos said:


> You can tell me when that when you have driven a 300c for a week.



Driven one for a day  its a Bentley wanna be, o yes and also on this subject. The LG G5 phone is the biggest load of crap mine is busy dieing on me after not even a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (4/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Driven one for a day  its a Bentley wanna be, o yes and also on this subject. The LG G5 phone is the biggest load of crap mine is busy dieing on me after not even a year.


Stop with the pr0n and it will last longer

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/3/17)

Christos said:


> Stop with the pr0n and it will last longer



I think you might be on to something brother 
I would say i will take your advice but that would be lying

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KieranD (6/3/17)

I can get you the sleeve if you really want it. It won't be a stock item but can definitely bring a special order in for you @Aneego  

Regarding the iCare bashing. I have to agree with @Christos and share his sentiments. I am currently in the US using one and its been a soldier. Yes it does not create a lot of vapour but who the hell cares. Its done EXACTLY what I needed it to do. I am actually really impressed with the kit and would certainly recommend it as a secondary/stealth carry.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Aneego (6/3/17)

KieranD said:


> I can get you the sleeve if you really want it. It won't be a stock item but can definitely bring a special order in for you @Aneego
> 
> Regarding the iCare bashing. I have to agree with @Christos and share his sentiments. I am currently in the US using one and its been a soldier. Yes it does not create a lot of vapour but who the hell cares. Its done EXACTLY what I needed it to do. I am actually really impressed with the kit and would certainly recommend it as a secondary/stealth carry.



Hi Kieran,

It would be highly appreciated if you could have it imported for me. Are you looking at getting one of those sleeves yourself?

I'll send you a PM so we can speak about the further details.

Thank you so much

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (6/3/17)

Christos said:


> You can tell me when that when you have driven a 300c for a week.



Agreed, the 300c is much much worse. Its an overpowered old E class. And does anyone remember what a W210 was like? SOOOOO boring and bland.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

